# Any upcoming events on the West Coast?



## Bruce B (Mar 14, 2007)

Try the California BBQ Association;

www.cbbqa.com   or

the Pacific Northwest BBQ Association;

www.pnwba.com


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.azbbqa.net/smf/index.php/board,8.0.html

 you might have to register, but here's the AZ Barbecue Assoc. page for comps

and here's CA. 's Comp page
http://www.cbbqa.com/Home/EventsCalenda ... fault.aspx


----------



## Thom Emery (Mar 14, 2007)

Eric Where are you from? If you want to see a competition from the inside we can get you lined up    Thom


----------

